# Diving Lessons



## Nick Pendrell

Does anyone know how much diving lessons cost in Hurghada?

The girlfriend wants to take some. She's been quoted GBP150 for five lessons and a certificate in Latvia. Quite why she's in such a rush to go bobbing around a swimming pool up there though when she could be doing it in the sea in five weeks' time is beyond me though.


----------



## j4hurghada

I don't know about the driving lessons but if any info it would be of an adantage. I never saw any L plates on car's while we were out in Hurghada.

Have you seen any Nick


----------



## Malak

I think he was talking about Diving Diving lessons vary, but a Padi Course in Hurghada can be from £100-£160 for 5 days, so about the same.

Now Jayne as for driving I know in cairo, you go to an office, in any car you like, an instructor gets in, you drive, reverse,park all in a few minutes and then lets see if you get a license. Road rules.... Forget whats behind you, just look at the front if someone hits you its there problem!


----------



## j4hurghada

Thank you Malak for the info, it really made me laugh, Think I could drive her with them rules. Like the idea of driving test few minuites long too.


----------



## deborah warren

i passed my PADI in hurghada several years ago, it was quite reasonable i think it was around £180, it was great value and the water is second to none!!


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Thanks for the advice.

She doesn't drive either (despite the fact that her father is a driving instructor) I don't think she'd last long on Egyptian roads (I am trying to avoid it even though it would be very useful).

I was under the impression that the course in Latvia was just for five lessons for a couple of hours each. Is the PADI course for five full days' tuition? If so, it would be a lot better deal by the sound of it.


----------



## Malak

Yip, normally a full five days..... You may go out early in the morning and come back early afternoon, but you definately get your money's worth. Go with a reputable company though, plenty diving schools to choose from, I can't recommend any, as I did my Padi course in UK, so maybe someone else can recommend you.


----------



## demon diver

as a padi instructor working in england,i would recommend checking out demondivers


----------



## Nick Pendrell

She ended up doing it with a diving school run by the husband of an employee of mine.

They were pretty cheap, but they seem a bit clueless.

It was a steep learning curve for her - and for me. I thought that it was just a case of strapping an air bottle on your back, sucking on a pipe and jumping in - I had no idea as to how much science and maths were involved!

She was a bit overwhelmed at first, but she got over it and now she really likes it (unfortunately as it's not a cheap hobby).

As for me, I think I'll watch that David Attenborough programme about fish on DVD instead - seems a lot less hassle!


----------



## demon diver

Nick Pendrell said:


> She ended up doing it with a diving school run by the husband of an employee of mine.
> 
> They were pretty cheap, but they seem a bit clueless.
> 
> It was a steep learning curve for her - and for me. I thought that it was just a case of strapping an air bottle on your back, sucking on a pipe and jumping in - I had no idea as to how much science and maths were involved!
> 
> She was a bit overwhelmed at first, but she got over it and now she really likes it (unfortunately as it's not a cheap hobby).
> 
> As for me, I think I'll watch that David Attenborough programme about fish on DVD instead - seems a lot less hassle!


go on give it a try,with the right training you will be fine.our club do a rental scheme for kit to new divers,so as to keep the initial cost of diving down.worth asking at your local dive centre.we are based in that well known coastal resort of birmingham,if thats of any help.


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Unfortunately, ever since nearly drowning on my honeymoon in Thailand, I've been a bit scared of the sea.

It's nice to look at, but I have no real desire to get into it!

Kind of a waste my being in Hurghada really.


----------



## demon diver

Nick Pendrell said:


> Unfortunately, ever since nearly drowning on my honeymoon in Thailand, I've been a bit scared of the sea.
> 
> It's nice to look at, but I have no real desire to get into it!
> 
> Kind of a waste my being in Hurghada really.


Looks like a trip on the glass bottom boat,just to wet your appitite


----------



## CMChris

Just got back from Hurghada and we went with Emperor diving. Have to say they were BRILLIANT! and we had some excellent dives. You'll find them beyond the docks going north, dont fall down the big holes they've got in the road there either. 
Nick, I don't think it would be very easy to drown in the Red Sea with the salt to hold you up. Plus the little waves won't knock you flying but just take it 1 step at a time when you do venture back in, easier said than done when you've had a scary time but I think sometimes that teaches us respect for any type of water.


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Sooner or later I will venture back into it, I'm sure. Finding the time is the main thing at the moment.

I am getting one step closer all the time. I am moving to Hurghada Marina in a few days so I can look at it from the balcony each evening anyway.


----------

